# Help me



## addy0302 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello guys i need to know things about Thailand i am planning to apply for undergraduate courses i need to know how i can get citizenship or Permanent residency after my course completion ? is it possible to get PR after my UG course? please help me guys and with PR can i represent Thailand in any sports event?


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

addy, snow balls chance in hell, can be done, but it's a long road and chances are you won't even qualify to start.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Wow......so you really would like to become Thai then?
A permanent residency-status is possible but is pretty time- and money-consuming. 
The cost will be somewhat between THB 60,000 - THB 1200,000 and time-wise...........the process always starts in October and will take 6-12 months to complete. 
There is also a quota.........not more than x Indians are allowed to apply for PR on a yearly bases. 

Anyway.......if participating sport-events is your only concern, there is also the possibility of obtaining a work-permit.........and a non-immigrant B visa.....less costly; less time-consuming but yet as difficult as a PR. 

I think that the best way to go is the nearest Thai Embassy.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

In order to apply to become a Thai Permanent Resident, you must meet the following criteria:

You must have had a Thai non-immigrant visa for at least three years prior to the submission of your application. Holders of multiple NON-Immigrant visas can not apply. You must have 3 consecutive yearly extensions in order to qualify.
You must be a holder of a non-immigrant visa at the time of submitting your application.
You must be able to meet one of these categories to apply for PR status in Thailand:
Investment category (minimum 3 – 10 Mil. Baht investment in Thailand)
Working/ Business category
Support a family or Humanity Reasons category: In this category, you must have a relationship with a Thai citizen or an alien who already posses a residence permit as a husband or wife; father or mother; or a guardian of a Thai child under 20 years of age.
Expert / academic category
Other categories as determined by Thai Immigration


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Only know one guy that got PR that way, University lecturer and Government adviser on agriculture, been here over 20 years. 
You have little chance of getting PR, I live here, earn my income here, have 2 kids, wife, Thai and I live on yearly visas.
Nice dream, but unless you have something Thailand needs, you don't have much chance.

What sort of work would you do to get your 3 years up, can you even get a job. Jim


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Now now boyz, permanent residence isn't a mythical beast you make it out to be.

Christ, I probably know 50-60 foreigners here who have it. 

rubberfarmer, IF you indeed live here on yearly extensions of stay, hold a work permit, earn your income here (meets the financial requirements) and indeed you pay into the thai tax system, you can certainly apply for permanent residence. Now as a rule the powers that be are not impressed you've married or had kids with a thai.

Now acquiring P/R status does take meeting the criteria, a knack for paperwork and the 191,400 baht application fee IF you're single. They have a 100% success rate with applicants, meaning they won't even let you apply if you aren't gonna get approved. IF they accept your application you get free 6 months extensions of stay until it's approved. I know someone who'd been waiting since 2006 and finally got theirs last year. 

Conversely, if you've had extensions of stay here for 3 years, are married to a thai, have worked here and paid into the thai taxation system, you can forgo permanent residence altogether and just straight out apply for thai citizenship. Going that route is even cheaper than applying for P/R while married to a thai which is 92,400 baht I think. 

There are quotas per nationality but last time I checked ONLY the indians, chinese and I think japanese maxed out their quota every year. Americans, canucks, auzzies, britz, kiwis etc NEVER even come close to hitting their quota limits each year.

Still I think the O/P is barking up the wrong tree. They're a LONG way off from meeting the criteria as it's set out. 

it is my opinion that foreigners as a rule have a very skewed view of how this process works, what is involved and what the benefits are. 

Then again, most foreigners I routinely run across here couldn't meet the criteria in their wildest dreams. It's easier to grouse about how hard it is or why it's not worth it to them than face those facts.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

TD, unfortunately I don't qualify, haven't had a work permit for years, workers are percentage tappers, not classed as employees, I believe.
You know me from another forum, JC the rubber man.

If things pick up again, will start the factory up and hire workers on the books, go back on a W/P and start again. Jim


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep, thought it was you... 

Bummer you can't get that dealy with the tappers sorted out. 

There's got to be a way to work the system within the rules the thaiz wrote. .. 

Even married to a thai, without those 3 years of income/tax statements it's a non-starter for you.. 

Sad really, as you've been here longer than most!


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

tod-daniels said:


> Yep, thought it was you...
> 
> Bummer you can't get that dealy with the tappers sorted out.
> 
> ...


Got to play the hand you are dealt, just have to hope rubber picks up, factory starts processing again.

Sure there are other ways, but I can live as it is now, no great hardship riding my motto to Chong Mek every 3 months. Jim


----------

